# wall mount water closet



## paoaplumber (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone have experience setting JR carriers for wall mount water closets? Any tips and special tools for installing waste nipple and coupling?

I'm trying to install a wall mount JR smith water closet carrier. The problem I have is with the installation of the waste nipple from the carrier. According to instructions I first have to tie the threaded nipple into the carrier then adjust it so the coupling provided sits no less than 1/4" from finished wall. Its seems like I have to saw off excess nipple and thread coupling on but when I do this coupling binds after a few turns. There are a couple of notches on the inside of the coupling witch may be for some type of tool to help turn coupling but I can't figure out what.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

We cannot give advice to un-licensed persons attempting to perform do-it-yourself plumbing repairs.

That is called assisting an unlicensed person to evade the licensing laws.


----------



## paoaplumber (Apr 30, 2011)

I am a licensed plumber. My experience is in residential. This is the first time setting wall mount carriers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

paoaplumber said:


> I am a licensed plumber. My experience is in residential. This is the first time setting wall mount carriers.




An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

paoaplumber said:


> I am a licensed plumber. My experience is in residential. This is the first time setting wall mount carriers.


 I'm not sure which Island you're on, but there is a Consolidated Supply in Pearl City on the main island who should be able to hook you up with the right tool for tightening in those nipples.

If that doesn't pan out, try contacting Jay R Smiths local rep.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Some of those nipples are running threads, so you don't need to crank it all the way. You put some black goo on the threads to seal it. Even if it's IPS, you wouldn't need to bury the nipple. I would suggest searching the carrier maker's website and downloading an installation cut sheet.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

The last J R Smith carrier I installed used a large o-ring that went around the outside of the big black nipple. If thats the case with yours you don't really need to crank it in. Is there a "divot" half way through the threads of your nipple? If so you need that o-ring. I usually just screw it in without cutting it, then go back with a sawzall and inside wheel. Also, I throw away that troublesome rubber gasket and use a rear outlet wax ring


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

The plastic nipples have a taper thread on one end and a running thread on the other,taper thread goes into the carrier,adjust to wall coupling goes on the running thread.Cut the rods to the correct length(usually somewhere around 1 7/8" to 2 1/4"),thread on a 5/8" nut so it goes in the wall,with a 5/8" washer next,the washers and nuts support the toilet not the wall,measure the nipple for length and cut it,coat the end with the permatex,thread it into the carrier,coat the other end of the nipple and screw on the coupling to the correct distance out from the wall.It all can be done by hand no wrenches required except to tighten the W.C on the rods.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

This sounds like like another case where using a socket saver as a pipe cutter would be really handy. Bet you can cut that plactic nipple really close to the wall with a socket saver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> This sounds like like another case where using a socket saver as a pipe cutter would be really handy. Bet you can cut that plactic nipple really close to the wall with a socket saver. :thumbsup:


 I use a Dremel tool with a corrugated cut off wheel and make the cut internally.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out why you thread a coupling on a carrier horn. 

Those slots on the inside are for a horn wrench. Zurn makes one.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why you thread a coupling on a carrier horn.
> 
> Those slots on the inside are for a horn wrench. Zurn makes one.


 I have one and I'd like to post a picture of it, but it's locked up onsite in the job box until they're ready for trim-out, which is a good 4 or 5 weeks out.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I have one and I'd like to post a picture of it, but it's locked up onsite in the job box until they're ready for trim-out, which is a good 4 or 5 weeks out.


When I get back to the shop mid week I'll try to dig one up.


----------

